# What exactly is wrong with my nose. pls help me. i want rhino



## RopeAllFemales (Sep 25, 2018)

HOWEVER it looks good from the side


----------



## WelcumToTheRealWorld (Sep 25, 2018)

Too bulbous.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 25, 2018)

WelcumToTheRealWorld said:


> Too bulbous.


It's not upturned either


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Sep 25, 2018)

WelcumToTheRealWorld said:


> Too bulbous.





Nibba said:


> It's not upturned either







my nosetip is slightly downturned, dont you think? I always had a bulbous nose as a kid but when i grew, the nosetip grew downwards


----------



## Nibba (Sep 25, 2018)

RopeAllFemales said:


> my nosetip is slightly downturned, dont you think? I always had a bulbous nose as a kid but when i grew, the nosetip grew downwards


Yeah mean you look fine don't obsess man


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Sep 25, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Yeah mean you look fine don't obsess man



thanks brother but it rly looks horrible from the front as you can see in this pic

its fat af


----------



## Nibba (Sep 25, 2018)

RopeAllFemales said:


> thanks brother but it rly looks horrible from the front as you can see in this pic
> 
> its fat af


It's not that bad at all. It's not a big old Jew nose. You probably look great in motion


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Sep 25, 2018)

Nibba said:


> It's not that bad at all. It's not a big old Jew nose. You probably look great in motion


thanks for the motivating words bro


----------



## Nibba (Sep 25, 2018)

RopeAllFemales said:


> thanks for the motivating words bro


Of course man. I mean I've seen your pics and you're basically an Arab chad


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Sep 25, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Of course man. I mean I've seen your pics and you're basically an Arab chad



i wish man. You only saw my 3/4 angle and side profile. My front isnt as good as the profile. I am high tier normie, but thats it.
Nevertheless i thank you for your kind words !


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Sep 25, 2018)

It's an ethnic nose.


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Sep 25, 2018)

blackopstruecel said:


> It's an ethnic nose.



ethnics usually have downturned noses but not bulbous tbh and mine is also straight and not crooked.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 25, 2018)

RopeAllFemales said:


> i wish man. You only saw my 3/4 angle and side profile. My front isnt as good as the profile. I am high tier normie, but thats it.
> Nevertheless i thank you for your kind words !


Of course brah ??


----------



## ethnicel (Sep 25, 2018)

I am not seeing any problem tbh.


----------



## Mogpogs (Jul 6, 2022)

Babowski mogs


----------

